# gpu temperature not detected



## reb3ls (Jun 19, 2010)

hello, i have problem with my new HD5670 gpu card,










why GPU-Z only read one temperature sensor, should't these gpu card have 4 gpu temperature sensor..
I previously used HD4670 512mb DDR4, and these gpu card have 2 gpu temperature sensor..
please help me


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 19, 2010)

redwood has only 1 sensor, try and earlier build of gpuz like 0.4.2, it should show 3 sensors but with broken values


----------



## reb3ls (Jun 20, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> redwood has only 1 sensor, try and earlier build of gpuz like 0.4.2, it should show 3 sensors but with broken values



wow, really 
ty so much


----------

